# Cleaning MATTE exterior "vinyl" ??



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

On the back of both doors on my Clio RS-200 is a matte black trim. Its a sticker / decal or wrap that is on these cars from new.

I've rubbed fairly well with snow-foam and shampoo using a wash-mitt, and i've tried using Armorall semi-matte finish on afterwards. Neither helped make the finish any more uniform in colour and its still a little patchy, with possibly some faint white from various polishing products being spilt / applied over the years.

What should i be using to clean / keep this thing looking good ?


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

100 views and no thoughts ?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

These are a bit of a paint to be fair mate. That area of the car get a lot of abuse if you can believe it.

Best bet, I would say is order new decals.

Mask the area where it is, remove & clean, then re-apply. There are fairly inexpensive of the net or from Renault.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

if your talking about the black trim going up the side door/window area then they are a pain on most cars, they pick a lot of crap and they fade wear on most cars ive come across. try different products, ive used autoglyms plastic conditioner that works well on most stuff. I now its matt but the one product I love and you easily wipe it over abit after is autoglym bumper and trim detailer, trust me its awesome. another product I love also and I don't buy many retail products anymore and think will be right up your street is meguiars ultimate protectant

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autoglym-P...&qid=1465730851&sr=8-19&keywords=meguiar+trim

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meguiars-...841163?hash=item46453571cb:g:pf8AAOSwf-VWVtpt

trust me this stuff is really good and is a semi matte look,
this is the finish from ultimate protectant



this I like also autoglym detailer, I buy it by the box

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOGLYM-...818090?hash=item463aa8496a:g:r8EAAOSwhwdVU6fm


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Cheers guys - and the photos, links etc are awesome supraGZaerotop 

I was pretty sure it would be a tough-ask. Cant believe im the only person to have come across such a challenge though !

It would be fairly easy to remove, and get re-done in something else, but i was looking for an exterior product to sort it out as-is. If i get re-done in something else - chances are i'll be applying something else to beatify that anyway.. 

IF its going to be a product that will change the look from whats really quite a matte finish, to something a little more semi-matt, i wanted something that will be hardy, and not streak, go patchy or wash-off at the first sign of rain.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

id try the meguiars mate, its good, you can always buff off if to shiney which its not anyway.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh darn, I thought you meant the decals!

It the door pillar trim, doh!

So, had two of these beauties and I did the following.

Cheap white rubber from tesco or somewhere and rub over the area if you have any polish etc in there.

APC the area to get it nice and clean.

I applied Meguires Endurance gel after heating it gently with a hair dryer on low. Helps the vinyl absorb as much of the gel. Then buff off(as stated above) or reapply until you get the desired look!
:thumb:

P.S. Beautiful car, Racing Blue is lovely!!! :argie:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

JMorty said:


> Oh darn, I thought you meant the decals!
> 
> It the door pillar trim, doh!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, suggestions and the comments !

Yea its actually the door trim. Its looks like its the B-pillar - but its actually a decal / wrap thats on the back of the door itself.

Looks like a Meguiars product it is then :thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

sevenfourate said:


> Thanks for the help, suggestions and the comments !
> 
> Yea its actually the door trim. Its looks like its the B-pillar - but its actually a decal / wrap thats on the back of the door itself.
> 
> Looks like a Meguiars product it is then :thumb:


No wukkas mate.

It is indeed a wrap from factory...it looks pretty cool without it to be fair. I'll see if I can find some pics for you.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

JMorty said:


> No wukkas mate.
> 
> It is indeed a wrap from factory...it looks pretty cool without it to be fair. I'll see if I can find some pics for you.


That had crossed my mind too.........


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

You want a shampoo or foam that strips back or removes old products. That should take it back to original. 
A matte sealant or something like that should then bring it back up.

APC might work to get rid of the old product too.

Or a 50:50 mix of IPA and a firm brush down should remove old product, then a matte sealant should bring it back a treat 

FK3 - Blue and Black Edition


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

JMorty said:


> No wukkas mate.
> 
> It is indeed a wrap from factory...it looks pretty cool without it to be fair. I'll see if I can find some pics for you.


Couldnt face it any longer:

Removed with the help of a hairdryer, SRP on the paint, 2 coats of Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid. 2nd one was a complete pain. Probably took 4 hours all in all with the mess i created...... 

Bingo !














































And a before for comparison:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not what you want to hear after what will have been a pig of a job but think I prefer the look of the original.

Really nice colour on the car though, suits it no end


----------



## TheFlash (May 17, 2016)

I prefer it without the wrap. 

That's how the 197 cup came, so you could consider it an oem+ mod :lol:


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Not what you want to hear after what will have been a pig of a job but think I prefer the look of the original.
> 
> Really nice colour on the car though, suits it no end


It probably looked "worse" in the flesh. Wasnt great looking / condition. And....

Bumpers are gloss as stock; as are mirrors and diffuser.

I had wheels re-done gloss.....so this was the only piece of matt on the whole car.

Appreciate your thoughts though.


----------

